# Modeling Agency



## jils (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi I am from Canada and just opened my own Modeling agency and I believe I can find my potential clients here. I am not trying post any advertisemnt but joined here for networking purpose.

thank you


----------



## gsgary (Dec 20, 2014)

Your joking everyone on here is ugly as hell


----------



## jils (Dec 20, 2014)

What I meant was some photographers need models for their portfolios.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2014)

They do, but with websites such as Model Mayhem, and most major agencies with a long list of prospectives looking for unpaid tests they're not likely to pay for them...


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 20, 2014)

Best post ever. Let's see some of your models!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 20, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Your joking everyone on here is ugly as hell





tirediron said:


> They do, but with websites such as Model Mayhem, and most major agencies with a long list of prospectives looking for unpaid tests they're not likely to pay for them...



Yep . . . ugly *and* cheap.


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2014)

I may be easy, but I'm NOT cheap!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> I may be easy, but I'm NOT cheap!



I'll admit it, I happen to be both.

So how does this modelling agency deal work then, can we order one off a website and have them fed-exed?


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2014)

I must admit; I've missed your humor lately.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> I must admit; I've missed your humor lately.


Aim lower!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit; I've missed your humor lately.
> ...



Lol - much lower.


----------

